# yamaha 90hp 100hour?



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

do the impeller once a year imo.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

> do the impeller once a year imo.


I agree I just picked up the boat and Kinda want to do all of it at once so I know what shape everything is in.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

spark plugs, impeller/water pump, filters, gear lube, grease fittings/prop shaft, zincs


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

> spark plugs, impeller/water pump, filters, gear lube, grease fittings/prop shaft, zincs


what filters? I'm planning on working on it this week sometime getting it ready for a few fishing trips.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

IF you have questions like that? Than i would spend the money to get the pro's to do it. I just did mine and thought that i could do it also but i'll have the pro's do the first one and then i'll learn how to do it after that. I just had my yammie 70's 100 hr service and new water pump installed.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

> IF you have questions like that? Than i would spend the money to get the pro's to do it. I just did mine and thought that i could do it also but i'll have the pro's do the first one and then i'll learn how to do it after that. I just had my yammie 70's 100 hr service and new water pump installed.


Well i have done 5 or 6 water pumps and worked a bit on out boards.I just wanted to know what he was talking about only filter i know of is fuel and the one in the tank


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Start at the tank, follow the fuel line(s) all the way to the fuel pump(s).
See how many filters there are. May only be two, one in the separater canister
and the other, last chance filter, under the cowling.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

You will see it in a semi clear white housing. There should be one screw holding the housing to it's mount. The housing unscrews and It's just a screen inside. Very easy to do and it will run around $25 for the screen. Boats.net has the schematics if you need them. You don't need to take your engine to a shop unless you are still under warranty.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, I think I can handle all future 100hr service for my boat. I'm no longer gonna give 300 bucks away to a shop for an hour's worth of work if that.


----------

